# «فعل «نَظَمَ» بمعنى مشبه لـ «ضَبَطَ



## DWK

أهلين يا جماعة

في عبارة مثل «المعايير الدولية الناظمة لحق الحصول على المعلومات» الفعل «نَظَمَ» له معنى مشبه لـ «ضَبَطَ». لقيت ترجمة أنا مبسوط منها، ولكن لحد اللآن لم ألقَ تعريف هكذا للكلمة في أي معجم عربي. راجعت «المعاني-دوت-كوم» ومعجم «اللغة العربية المعاصرة» الذي املكه

في واحد هنا يعرف معجم عربي يبين فيه تعريف هذا الفعل بالمعنى من العبارة المقتبسة؟ شكراً


----------



## Matat

مرحبا بك.
نعم. في السياق الذي قدمته كلمة (الناظمة) ـ التي هي اسم فاعل (نَظَمَ)ـ لها معنى شبيه لـ(ضابطة)ـ التي هي اسم فاعل (ضَبَطَ). (نَظَمَ) و(ضَبَطَ) مرادفتان لبعضهما في بعض السياقات والجملة التي قدمتها مثال على ذلك.ب


أما فيما يخص بالمعاجم العربية فموقع (المعاني) يزودك بتعاريف كل المعاجم العربية المشهورة كـ(المجم الوسيط) و(معجم اللغة العربية المعاصر) و(معجم الغني) إلخ
:مثلا، لكلمة (نظم)، إذا بحثت على موقع (المعاني) هنا
معنى كلمة نظم في معجم المعاني الجامع والمعجم الوسيط - معجم عربي عربي - صفحة 1
وانتقلت إلى أسفل الموقع، ترى تعاريف كل المعاجم


: ها هو تعريف الكلمة من المعجم الوسيط
_نَظَمَ:_
_نَظَمَ الأَشياءَ نَظَمَ ِ نَظْماً : أَلَّفَها وضمَّ بعضها إلى بعض . _
_و نَظَمَ اللُّؤلؤَ ونحوَهُ : جعله في سلك ونحوه . _
_ويقال : نَظَمَ الخوَّاصُ الخُوصَ : ضفَرَه . _
_و نَظَمَ شِعْراً : أَلَّف كلاماً موزوناً مقفًّى . _
_ويقال : نظَم أَمرَه : أَقامَه ورتَّبَه ._

_المعجم: المعجم الوسيط _


:وإن كنت ترغب أن تبحث على مرادفات كلمة (نظم)، فيمكنك فعل ذلك من موقع (المعاني) أيضا في الموقع التالي
معجم المعاني المرادفة و المتضادة - مرادف كلمة ضبط، عكس كلمة ضبط - مرادفات و أضداد اللغة العربية و الانجليزية في قاموس و معجم المعاني الفوري
_أَتْقَنَ , أَجَادَ , أَحْسَنَ , أَحْكَمَ , أَخْضَعَ , أَذَلّ , أَصْلَحَ , إِسْتَعْبَدَ , حَرَّكَ ( الكَلِمَات ) , دَقَّقَ , رَأَبَ , رَتَقَ , رَتَّبَ , رَقَّعَ , شَكَّلَ , صَحَّحَ , ضَمَّ , قَمَعَ , قَهَرَ , قَيَّدَ , نَقَّحَ ، حَزَمَ ، أَحْكَمَ_


----------



## DWK

أهلاً وشكراً

ولكن كما ذركتُ، قد راجعتُ (المعاني) أصلاً وما كنت راضٍ في تلك النتائج. هل أنت تقصد أن التعريف المناسب لسياقي موجود من بينها؟ في أية واحدة منها - (نَظَمَ الأشياءَ)، (نَظَمَ أمرَه)، أو أين؟


----------



## Matat

للمعنى الذي أنت تريده، أظن أن أفضل تعريف هو (_نظَم أَمرَه : أَقامَه ورتَّبَه). _وأفضل مرادف من القائمة التي لصقتها هو (أَحْكَمَ).م


----------

